# Rescue-Updates.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As some of you know I rescued 2 ferral pigeons. They have been such a joy these last few days I love waking up and feeding them. They are just so cute and adorable. 

I have to look at how old they are, but my guess would be around 20 days? 

And I also have 1 white pigeon which I had to bring inside. The parents pushed it out of the nest and took some of the twigs from it to build a new nest in another box. They eventually stoped going in to feed the white pigeon and had found that one of my fantails liked to go up there and poke arround. Needless to say, the baby is inside and the new loft is done. Its not really new just shortened. And turned into more of flight pen/loft/aviary. 

Here are pictures of both the rescues the white tumbler and my little rehap center.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As of right now they are in a drawer in my room under my parakeet cage.

They all just got there feed so dont mind the messy faces


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im not keeping track of the number of rescues I due but i think I will start with these guys. 

And I am adding another rescue to the list!

I went to my work today and was looking at the pigeons to make sure they were all healthy. And the doves, same reason. I just cant stand to see them sick so ill foster them back and bring them back but besides the point, I noticed there was a hole coming in from one side of the dove cage. And I noticed a dove on a perch with puffed up crop area thing. After further inspection saw that there was a cut/whole in the doves neck. Im not sure how bad it is, but I am bringing it home tomorrow. 


So the rest of this year I will be rehabbing pigeons and doves. Primarly babies, though and or injuried ones. 

I have a thing set up with my dads boss. As he is a cable man they go all over the place looking at cables, boxs etc. When ever he finds and injuried dove,pigeon,etc. He will bring them to my dad then to me. As well as babies that need to be moved. They have found quite a few doves with broken wings so ive been told and he didnt know what to do with them so left them for dead (Not my dad his Boss)  . But Im glad he asked me because I am more than willing. In my book there are no boundries unless I need a permit to house them .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Michael! I'm glad you are able to help so many that come your way. Keep up the good work, but don't let your school and regular activities suffer .. it's hard to do rescue/rehab and also have any kind of "normal" life .. I should know  !!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some sweet babies there. They are so much fun to see them grow.
That is so nice of you to dedicate so much time to rescue our little friends. Bless you.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

they are getting bigger already. 

The 2 ferral ones are starting to try to fly, although its more of a huge hop lol 

Ill try to get some more pictures of them


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, your rescues are so pretty. I know you'll take great care of them too. I'm glad you're going to start a record of them. I have kept records on all of ours over the years and it has helped me be a better rehabber because I can go back and check the records if I get in a pigeon that had similar symptoms to one I had helped earlier.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*So Nice Of You To Rescue Those Guys!*

I Really Liked The Pics You Posted Of Your Rescues!

I Recently Rescued A Cute Little Pigeon Whom Could Not Fly. I Have Him/her Named Coco-mo For 22 Days. Coco-mo Stays In A Large Gazebo With Home-made Perches/nest During The Day And In My Rabbit Hutch At Night. Coco Just Began Flying Up To The Gazebo Loft And Back Down. I Was Wondering If I Should Start Taking Coco Out To Fly??? Should I Get A Leg Band Just In Case Coco Is Unable To Make It Back To Wherever He/she Came From? And If So, Where Would I Obtain A Band? The Vet Said He Does Not Have One At The Moment, But That If I Could Have One Sent To Him, He Could Put It On. I'd Keep Him, However, Am Worried That Either Someone Lost Him Or That He'd Like To Be With Some Other Pigeon Friends.

Thanks & God Bless All Of You That Care For God's Creatures!
I Don't Know How To Attach Pics That I Took Of Coco. ???

Christin E-MAIL [email protected]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That close up of your babies is lovely, Michael. They are just so cute and innocent, baby pigeons.

You are doing a grand job. Like Terry said, though, they can just about swallow most of one's time.

John


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Christin I have been keeping up with most of your post and Im glad you saved the little pigeon. Most bands are put on pigeons at 7-10 days old as they have to be put on over the toes meaning the back toe has to be able to get through. (If you pulled it through now it might get stuck break his toe or not go on at all).

But I also know there are clip on bands, but Im not sure if those are tracable. As most only have numbers 1-99 on them and that doesnt help much at all. But if you are still looking to get banneds they sell them at Foys. I believe its is www.foyspigeonsupplies.com or something close to that. 

As for my rescues, I love them all equally and I have so much time on my hands Ide rather be doing some good in the world than wasting time hanging out with friends. 

The baby pigeons I have are on exact bird formula. And As i make it nice an wet so it will go through the syringe. I had to find something better for them to lay on as It would be soaked with water from there poops by the next feeding.

I bought weewee pads to absorb the water they use them for dogs and cats who pee in the same spot. Its like a dipper only flat and spread out.

I will try to upload pictures tonight. 

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Michael, these are some of the absolute cutest pictures ever!  That little white one looks almost like a yellow duckling, must be the lighting lol.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your rescues are really cute, Michael!! Love their drawer home. 

Bet they will outgrow it fast!  

Keep up the great work!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol maryjane its slightly because hes dirty. I had newspapers at the bottum and they soiled it with in a couple hours and If i didnt change them enough times well whey would have it all over them.

And Yes they are already starting to out grow it I will take some pictures right now


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok because whenever i fully open the drawer they know its feed time and they go crazy even if i just feed them so Im sorry if some of the pictures are blurry, They just wont settle down until the drawer gets 1/2 way shut.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The white one is always so mellow










My humming bird art work in the back on the floor lol. *blush*How embaracing lol


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for the weewee pad ad 



















And does any one know how to keep them from making a mess of themselves? Whenever they poop its like they just want it all over them. I think they are going to get a bath then a wire bottom cage were the poop will fall threw but they will have a nest bowl to lay in. Because (even though they are cute) are so nasty looking every coupl ours till I wipe the poop of them with a damp cloth. But boy are they cute when there wet.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

They are just so darn cute and cuddly!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yes they are even with all there (Poopy) flaws. 

 I love my little pigeons.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,
Your rescues are just wonderful little guys. You are doing a really great job with them. Thank you for the updated pictures.
Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Thanks For The Great Idea Stach*

Hey Stach!

Was Wondering How I Could Keep The Gazebo Area And Rabbit Hutch Lined With Something Better Than Paper Towels...
Thanks For The Idea...they're Actually Called Chux Pads And I Have Loads Of Them As I Am A Registered Nurse!

Also, I'll Try To See If There Is A Band That Won't Hurt The Poor Little Fella Or Gal! Thanks For The Info.

Still Can't Figure Out How To Re-size My Pics To Smaller. When I Do I'll Post A Pic.
Your Guys Are Absolutely Adorable! Your Heart Strings Must Be Plucked ...mine Were Just By Viewing Your Pics! Thanks!

Christin


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

If you want to send the pics to me via email I can resize them and post them for you . 

My email is:

[email protected] 

Also That is very cool about the pad things. I always just called them weewee pads HAHA . 

I have about 2 hours of homework left to do I have done 4.5 hours left already. over 19 pages mind you too. My fingers hurt and Im tiered but thats what happens when your sick and your life moves fast  


Good luck finding a band. 

And thank you for your kind words.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*E-mailing Pics To Stach*

HEY AGAIN, STACH!

DIDN'T CATCH YOUR REPLY LAST NIGHT...SORRY.

BEEN TRYING TO STUDYMYSELF, HOWEVER, THIS LITTLE SWEET COCO HAS BEEN TAKING UP MOST OF MY STUDYING TIME! I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU DO IT! GOD BLESS YA, KIDDO!

OK, GREAT ABOUT MY SENDING SOME PICS OVER TO YOUR E-MAIL!

I'LL BE SENDING 3-4 PICS FROM MY E-MAIL, [email protected] SO YOU WON'T THINK IT JUNK MAIL!!!

THANKS AGAIN!

CHRISTIN

GOD BLESSES THOSE WHOM CARE FOR HIS CREATIONS!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, your pictures are great. Did you say you're sick? Hope you get to feeling better and, although I do want you to study to keep up those good grades, you need to take care of yourself.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Coco's Vet Visit...lice/foot Calluses*

Hi Again, MICHAEL!

NOT SURE IF YOU READ THE OTHER POSTS, SO I'M REPEATING THIS HERE THEN WILL STICK TO ONE AS NOT TO MAKE EVERYONE CRAZY!

JUST WANTED TO UPDATE YOU ABOUT THE VET... 

Vet Took A Poop Sample As Well As Observed One Of Those 'buggers' On The Poor Fella...vet Seems To Think He's A Boy...so I'll Go With That! They Were In Fact Bird Lice.
Yuck! Vet Said Use The Mite/lice Treatment That I Got From Petco! He Also Gave Him A Dose Of Inverectin...not Sure Of Spelling.

He Also Observed Some Calluses On Coco's Feet. Ugh! Told Me To Soak In A Warm Bird Bath Which I Offer Him Each Morning And Place Where The Sun Shines In The Gazebo...not To Be Confused With 'where The Sun Doesn't Shine!!! Tomorrow Am I'll Place Him In His Warm Bath As Well Implementing Any Suggestions You Guys May Have...i Think The Vet Called It 'bumble Foot'. ??? Vet Says This Is Caused By Poor Conditions Such As Caged In Close Quarters With Other Birds/stepping In Large Amounts Of Poop Droppings! Maybe I Don't Want Him To Go Back To Where He Came From After All!!!

The Vet Also Located A Place To Order An Id Band And Will Get It And Place It On. I Did Check Out The Website You Mentioned, Kristen ALSO MENTIONED THE WEBSITE FOR BANDS AND THEY ARE IN LARGE QUANTITY AND NUMBERED RATHER THAN AN ACTUAL ID. THIS ONE WILL HAVE MY HOME PHONE NUMBER ON IT. 

That's The Saga For Today Guys. Thanks For Listening And Your Input It Greatly Appreciated. I Must Get To Caring For My Other Rescued Friends: 2 German Shephards, 1 Siberian Husky And 10 Rabbits! 


ALSO, MICHAEL, I VIEW YOUR PRECIOUS PICS EACH TIME I RETURN AND JUST NOW NOTICED YOUR HUMMING BIRD ARTWORK THAT YOU MENTIONED!
LOOKS GREAT! WHAT'S IT MADE OUT OF? I JUST HAVE A WHITE TOWEL IN COCO'S NEST SHAPED LIKE A BIRD AND HELD TOGETHER WITH RUBBER BANDS. HE LOVES TO SLEEP TUCKED INSIDE IT AT NIGHT.

WHEN YOU GET COCO'S PICS, FEEL FREE TO POST THEM ON THE SITE SO THAT ALL YOU NICE BIRDIE PEOPLE CAN SEE THIS GUY ALSO!

God Bless All Who Care For His Beloved Creatures! 

Christin


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for th update. As of right now Im uploading your images. He is so adorable!

Sorry its taken so long I wasnt on yesterday and ive been sick the last few days. Im glad you got things worked out and with the porconditions the vet said he indured I hope you plan on keeping him.  

Ill start a new thread.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Michael!

First Off, I Wanted You To Know That I've Been Praying About Your Not Feeling Well. As You Know, I'm A Registered Nurse...and For Right & True Reasons...a 'calling', So To Speak. I Was Once Very Ill For Many Years..from Age 15 To 24. So As They Say, 'been There; Done That'! I'm Now 46 And In Very Good Health. I Attribute This To Prayer And Herbs. I Have Not Even Had A Cold...sniffles For A Day At The Most, Since 1994...my Last Horrible Flu! It Was Rough During Those Constant Sick Years, However, I Believe It Prepared Me To Be The Kind Of Nurse That I Am. With That Said, I'm With You In Spirit And In Prayer As Well As With Any Support You May Need. Remember, God Has Always Worked In The Most Mysterious Ways!!!!

Now Back To 'pigeon Talk'! I Understand What Your Saying About Keeping Coco, However, I Want Him To Fly In The Sky As He Was Created And Able To Do. Remember That Saying, 'if You Love Something Let Go, If It Comes Back To You It's Yours...etc.?
Well, That's My Dilemma At The Moment. I Want Him To Be Safe And Free At The Same Time. So I'm Not Sure If I Should Open His Hutch After He Gets The Band And Let Nature Take Its Course, Or Bring Him To A Safe & Secure Wildlife Center At Which Time They Can Remove The Band. I Opted For Ordering The Band So That I'd Have A Choice. I'm Kind Of Scared About Letting Him Go Around This Congested Area Of Paramus. If He Came Back, It Would Be Wonderful. I Wouldn't Mind A Bit To Care For Him Each Day For However Long. But If He Didn't And I Never Heard From Anyone About His Whereabouts, I Think It Would Upset Me To Wonder What In The World Happened To Him. He Clearly Wants To Get Going...that I'm Sure Of. So, For Now, I Keep Praying For Some Wisdom To Do What's Best.

About The Pics....no Rush. Everyone Here Has Plenty Of Wonderful Pics To View...especially Of Your Little Guys. I Scroll Through Yours Each Time I Log On And Enjoy Them Each Time! I Can't Believe I'm Stressing Over One Little Feathered Friend And You Are Taking Care Of Such Young Ones As Well As The Rest Of The Gang Dealing With Their's And Helping Us Novices! ! I Guarantee, That Alone Will Bring All Of You Blessings!

Most Important Is Prayer, Good Rest & Nutrition ...then You'll Be Able To Continue With Studies And Care Of Your Little Guys Well!

Thanks Again!
Let Me Know How To Get To The New Thread When You Start It. ????
It Already Takes Me A Few Minutes To Find This One. (i Know, Duh!)

Fondly, Christin

God Blesses Those Whom Care For His Beloved Creatures!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for your thoughts and kind words. Ive got your pictures posted.

They are in Story and Picture Sharing

Then just look for the thread named "Pictures of christin rn's pigeon coco"


As on option you could find a home for coco. Who fly there birds regularly and maybe one day he'll stop by to see you too. 

Or you could build and aviary. Screen on all sides so hes safe and big enough for him to fly arround in. Mine is a good size for at least 16 birds. Of wich I only have 9. And you could keep him forever and If you build it big enough you would never have to let him out so you wouldnt have to worry about geting eaten or lost agian. 

If you like option 1. If you ever needed some one to take and care for coco for the duration of his life, i would be more than willing. I could send you money for the box and shipping if shipping is the only way to get him here.

But I hope you keep your options open and keep him. 

I feel better already tis morning.  Thank you all.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Rrrr they're all so cute! I think the blury pics on the other page look good. Have you got names for them yet?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Becca I have not yet, but I found the white one a mate. Hopefully there different sexs. Currently its mate is wild but ive been trying to catch it for the last 5 days. 


I know its not go to catch wild pigeons and force them to stay in cages but this is one exception.

Last week some one brought 10 pigeons to my work and put them in a cage when the person(who ever it was who went in) came out so did the white pigeon. Its been on the loose for over a week so if I catch him/her hes mine!

He is all white with a brown spotted head. He is a high flyer and is tiny. As compared to a racer. And has white eyes he is gorgeous! Ide hate to lose him to a hawk so im doing my best to catch him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

I hope you get to feeling better, I enjoyed the pics of your baby on the bag, that is too cute. Take care of your health first, as that is most important. You are such a nice young man and alot of birds and animals depend on you.


Christin,

Thank you so much for the wonderful care you are providing Coco. 

Please post the info, on where you are getting a band for the bird, as we have many members that might be interested. I would appreciate it.

In regards to Coco, I would not let him out, he is domestic and used to being cared for, he may get lost and not be able to find you, and end up hungry or sick, or he could become victim to a predator attack. Pigeons do like to fly, but it is a big risk these days, with hawks around, and this bird looks domestic and just needs a nice aviary to fly in. If you are unable to provide him a permanent home, perhaps we can help find him a home.

God Bless you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael, glad to hear you're feeling better.

I hope you're able to catch that little pigeon. It sounds beautiful and definitely shouldn't be out on its own.

BTW, at first I couldn't find your artwork in the picture you mentioned. Is it origami? Would love to see a better picture of it. 

Another BTW,  I haven't been posting about all the little guys we've gotten in recently but I am going to try to put up a picture of one today in General Discussions. We named her (?) Crystal and she is super beautiful. I think you'll like her a lot.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I PMed you maggie. Im sure your really bussy so you dont have to reply. 

And the art was out off paper. its folded and glued together, I told christin if she need someone with and aviary and other birds I would most defanitly help her out .

And My birds are all good, There starting to fly but not upwards just out and down. Soon they will be moved out side. They are even trying to eat on there own, My babies are gorwing up so quickly!


----------

